# Nutritional Yeast and Braggs Amino Acids



## light rain

I purchased both of the above at the health food store today. Trying to create more plant based, tasty plant centric meals. 

Any advice on how to incorporate these into recipes would be really appreciated!


----------



## Cabin Fever

We mostly use nooch (nutritional yeast) when making a "cheese" sauce with blended cashews.

We also use nooch as a flavoring for popcorn.


----------



## Cabin Fever

We use Braggs liquid aminos as a replacement for soy sauce.


----------



## light rain

Thanks Cabin Fever!


----------



## emdeengee

You can buy nutritional yeast fortified with B12 which is very good for those on vegan and very plant based diets. 

My best advice is to start off very slowly with nutritional yeast - increase a teaspoon at a time - as it can cause some unfriendly gas activity.


----------



## light rain

emdeengee said:


> You can buy nutritional yeast fortified with B12 which is very good for those on vegan and very plant based diets.
> 
> My best advice is to start off very slowly with nutritional yeast - increase a teaspoon at a time - as it can cause some unfriendly gas activity.


Thank you!!! Gonna be trapped on an airplane in the near future. I presume there is also a vote of "thanks" from the other passengers...


----------



## Summerdaze7

light rain said:


> I purchased both of the above at the health food store today. Trying to create more plant based, tasty plant centric meals.
> 
> Any advice on how to incorporate these into recipes would be really appreciated!


I buy nutritional yeast all the time. I make a point of getting a big bag when I go to my favorite Amish store.
I don't have any recipes for using it...I simple sprinkle salads with it, put some into blender drinks, and even shake into soups and sauces. I think it has a pleasant taste, and I just shake a little into whatever I'm making if I remember to.


----------



## light rain

I like it in soups and dips. It does spur gas so maybe I need to eat smaller amts. more frequently.

The ACV is now my goto for salad dressings. I feel better the next day and a huge salad with lettuce, carrots, cuke, onions, walnut and beans is quite filling. Can't wait 'till I have Sensopai greens to cook and top w/ACV next summer...


----------



## fireweed farm

Mist popcorn with the liquid aminos, and sprinkle with the nooch. Trust me!


----------



## light rain

fireweed farm said:


> Mist popcorn with the liquid aminos, and sprinkle with the nooch. Trust me!


I'll give it a try!


----------



## Saxsona

I have always recommended to everyone to try using the sea moss. Especially the Irish one. It has a lot of positive effects and if you want to read more information about it you may see on Sea Moss - Uses, Benefits and Side Effects of Irish Moss - Drug Genius. There are also the side-effects of it and at least you will know what to expect from it. If you have some problems with the nutrition you should try it.


----------



## thesedays

Isn't Bragg's also gluten-free? Soy sauce isn't, and that's an issue for many people.


----------

